# Stumptown Herf 3/5/08



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*It is time to herf again.

Location:*

*Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551
*

*Date:*
*
3/5/08*

*Time:*
*
6:00 p.m.ish*


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> *Time:*
> *
> 6:00 p.m.ish*


I'll be there earlier. What say ye Jon and Tripp?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> *
> Time:
> 
> 3:00 p.m.ish*


*

How's that sound? :ss*


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Well then, you slackers be sure to save me a seat!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Well then, you slackers be sure to save me a seat!


What? Are you callin' dibs to sit on Yahno's lap?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> I'll be there earlier. What say ye Jon and Tripp?


Earliest I can be there will be 4 PM. Should be early enough for "poor Tripp" that gets off of work so early.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Who is going to make sure that Kodak gets the day to show up straight?


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I normally get off around 4 or 5, but I'll see if I can work my way out a little early with this being a special occasion and all. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Narbs said:


> Sounds good to me. I normally get off around 4 or 5, but I'll see if I can work my way out a little early with this being a special occasion and all. :tu


Just look for the ugly redhead with "The Gimp" tatooed on his forehead. That will be Mark.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> What? Are you callin' dibs to sit on Yahno's lap?


Who put a quarter in you tonight?



Bigwaved said:


> Who is going to make sure that Kodak gets the day to show up straight?


Jenny gets my vote.



Narbs said:


> Sounds good to me. I normally get off around 4 or 5, but I'll see if I can work my way out a little early with this being a special occasion and all. :tu


Here is a group photo from one of our last herfs. Bigwaved is the guy in the glasses, second row. vstrommark is first row, glasses, right below him, and Tripp is the guy on the far left in the back row. Jon is the guy in the red sweater. I took the picture:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Here is a group photo from one of our last herfs. Bigwaved is the guy in the glasses, second row. vstrommark is first row, glasses, right below him, and Tripp is the guy on the far left in the back row. Jon is the guy in the red sweater. I took the picture:tu


No worries...we have one of you to share...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Just look for the ugly redhead with "The Gimp" tatooed on his forehead. That will be Mark.


Or listen for the coughing.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Jeez, I was thinking about coming south to herf till I saw what the crew looks like...................can you say 1960's Arkansas / Ozark Hills wanna be's 
I guess the only time I saw Mark, it was in kinda dim light....:mn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Or listen for the coughing.


You should keep your freebie prostate check service a secret. You really should...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Jeez, I was thinking about coming south to herf till I saw what the crew looks like...................can you say 1960's Arkansas / Ozark Hills wanna be's
> I guess the only time I saw Mark, it was in kinda dim light....:mn


You are finally coming? We thought you were a relative of Tripp's or something...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I thought it was more like Mark and Fishbeadtwo. You never see the two of them at the same place at the same time. Sorta like how it's Clark Kent and Superman minus the superpowers but with awesome cigars.

Now this is something to ponder upon.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> I thought it was more like Mark and Fishbeadtwo. You never see the two of them at the same place at the same time. Sorta like how it's Clark Kent and Superman minus the superpowers but with awesome cigars.
> 
> Now this is something to ponder upon.


and just like Superman, my alter ego is more interesting.

You coming down next Wednesday Charlie?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> You coming down next Wednesday Charlie?


Double dog dare him.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I got the memo! :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> I got the memo! :ss


But more importantly, does the secretary know?!

:r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

jquirit said:


> But more importantly, does the secretary know?!
> 
> :r


Yeah, Mark's gonna be there...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Yeah, Mark's gonna be there...


Snap!! :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Snap!! :r


Hahah.. are we going to have to bring a steno pad and a pen for Mark to the next herf?!

:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Hahah.. are we going to have to bring a steno pad and a pen for Mark to the next herf?!
> 
> :r


No pre-embargo cigars for you guys! :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> No pre-embargo cigars for you guys! :gn:gn:gn


Since I have ties to the Coffee Borg, that threat is does not hold true for me, right?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> and just like Superman, my alter ego is more interesting.
> 
> You coming down next Wednesday Charlie?


Time and weather will play a major part of my decision. Oh, and also that we can't be seen in the same place and expose our dual identity/humidors!!!!:cb


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Since I have ties to the Coffee Borg, that threat is does not hold true for me, right?


Ya got me there, oh might Borg. And yes, this does mean that I want you to bring me some fresh roast. Ground please :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Getting closer...BTW, Big Head T may finally make this one.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Since I have ties to the Coffee Borg, that threat is does not hold true for me, right?


Any chance you could bring me a sample?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> Any chance you could bring me a sample?


Sure. Do you have a grinder?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Sure. Do you have a grinder?


But of course!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Getting closer...BTW, Big Head T may finally make this one.


Big Head T? I'm guessing this is someone that predates me from the Stumptown collective?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Big Head T? I'm guessing this is someone that predates me from the Stumptown collective?


No, you know him.


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have been sick the last few days. I will do my best to show up tomorrow. Hopefully my sense of taste will be back to normal, I'd hate to waste a good cigar!

Steve


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Narbs said:


> Hey Guys, I have been sick the last few days. I will do my best to show up tomorrow. Hopefully my sense of taste will be back to normal, I'd hate to waste a good cigar!
> 
> Steve


Don't worry. We will sit you next to Howard. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Narbs said:


> Hey Guys, I have been sick the last few days. I will do my best to show up tomorrow. Hopefully my sense of taste will be back to normal, I'd hate to waste a good cigar!
> 
> Steve





Bigwaved said:


> Don't worry. We will sit you next to Howard. :ss


Just stay home man, get better, smokey rooms are bad for respiratory infections.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Just stay home man, get better, smokey rooms are bad for respiratory infections.


 I was just looking out for you, Mike. :r


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey guys.

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow.

A quick question: I usually either smoke my stogies at home or (mostly) at the McMenamin's white shed on Imbrie (Cornelius Pass Rd). It's only open Wed - Sat.

I've never been to this Shilo (but know where it's at) - is this a 7-day smoking area / bar ?

Always looking for new places to smoke...

:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Vorb said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


When you go into the Shilo, go upstairs and go through the door marked as the cigar bar. 7 days a week. Opens at 3:30 on weekdays but all day on weekends.

The have a good food menu as well. At least I haven't heard any complaints.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> When you go into the Shilo, go upstairs and go through the door marked as the cigar bar. 7 days a week. Opens at 3:30 on weekdays but all day on weekends.
> 
> The have a good food menu as well. At least I haven't heard any complaints.


Oh man....

This just became 'on the way home' somehow.
:tu

Thanks !


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll have to behave tonight, Jenny's coming again :mn


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

No more "let's line up the shots of Wild Turkey and slam them all"? Aww.

As of right now, not too sure if I'll be able to make it tonight. Last night I had a really bad bout of muscle aches and a migraine. Very flu-like, but this morning it seems to be almost gone. We'll see how it goes as it gets closer to the afternoon/night.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Aw, pop some Vicodin and quit whining :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better soon, Jon.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Aw, pop some Vicodin and quit whining :ss


Just for that, I'm sitting next to you and coughing in your general direction.

Just because. :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Just for that, I'm sitting next to you and coughing in your general direction.
> 
> Just because. :r


maybe you'll feel better if you remember what I'm bringing you...


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like this might be a full herf. For you guys showing up early figure we probably have eight, could be as many as 10 guys/gals. 

Sick people stay home.(jk)


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will be headed there earlier than I thought. That is, unless, the day turns into a mess.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> maybe you'll feel better if you remember what I'm bringing you...


there is that motivation as well.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> there is that motivation as well.


Could be a tag along or two as well. Who knows...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Could be a tag along or two as well. Who knows...


Now this is one of the few instances where I can say, and mean it with all honesty..

"I *hate* gorilla math."

:bn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Packing up, then I am off to the Shilo..


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope you all are enjoying some good smokes. It was a tough decision to stay home since I've been looking forward to my first herf, but I decided I probably shouldn't get you guys/gals sick and make a poor first impression. :tu 

Shoot me a PM when the next Stumptown herf is in the works!

Steve


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

As mirror boy would say, good night, great night. Nice to see everyone again. Nice to meet you Vorb.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Great time seeing everyone, but we did miss a few.

Lets see if I can get this; Dave, Sam, Joey, Jenny, Mark, Jon, John, Todd, Jason, and Tripp, great hanging with all of you tonight.

Dave, the wolf has hunted well, see you tomorrow night around 6:15ish depending on traffic.

Cheers, looking forward to the next.

Mike.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Great time seeing everyone, but we did miss a few.
> 
> Lets see if I can get this; Dave, Sam, Joey, Jenny, Mark, Jon, John, Todd, Jason, and Tripp, great hanging with all of you tonight.
> 
> ...


See you then, woodchuck. Ground squirrel out.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Had a great time :ss


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I had an awesome time.

It was great to meet everyone & put faces to names.


Looking forward to the next one !

:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Great night with great friends both old and new.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Great night with great friends both old and new.


_ILLUSION!!_ Thanks for the Illusione Mark.

Great herfing with everybody, as usual can't wait till next time.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I had a great time! And Vorb, I suspect you might be a "wanted man" the next Stumptown Herf comes around.

:gn:hn

It was good seeing you all again, and herfin' with you folks. Hopefully next time I'll be feeling a bit better so that I can stick around later and enjoy a few more cigars than the few I did nurse last night.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Yes, I had a great time! And Vorb, I suspect you might be a "wanted man" the next Stumptown Herf comes around.
> 
> :gn:hn
> 
> It was good seeing you all again, and herfin' with you folks. Hopefully next time I'll be feeling a bit better so that I can stick around later and enjoy a few more cigars than the few I did nurse last night.


I'm innocent of any & all charges. You must mean my evil twin - Borb.


----------

